# Can I use the VT2542 Motorola Modem???



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a VT2542 Motorola Modem from Vonage, and I want to use it but not for Vonage, can I still use it that way. I am wanting to use it for its Wireless capabilities, and if it has a switch option. Now can I put my Internet Ethernet cord into one of the 4 ports in the back and put one into my computer and possibly it will be acting like a switch, and I will have internet on my part?  Or do I put it in the Internet Port into the back of the modem, and then put a cable into my computer from one of the 4 ports in the back and I will have internet, and Wireless access??

Do y'all get it?


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 19, 2008)

The VT2542 isnt a modem, its a wireless router that has a phone adapter built in. Disabling the phone adapter should be possible.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> The VT2542 isnt a modem, its a wireless router that has a phone adapter built in. Disabling the phone adapter should be possible.



How would I do that?
And can I have it hooked to the internet to send out a wireless signal?


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes it will work as a standard G wireless router.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> Yes it will work as a standard G wireless router.



Now Im running Vista Ultimate 32bit, do you know what I sould be looking out for to do, or it will work on its own to setup?


----------

